# New to handguns and I'm looking to buy... What to get? suggestions?



## 1duga1 (Feb 7, 2011)

*please delete*

Please delete.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The best advice I could give is go fire as many of the guns you are considering as you possibly can. Rent at the range or borrow from friends, if you can. It's difficult, at best, to try to make a decision solely based on reading literature, getting free advice on the internet or even handling pistols in a store. Being able to actually fire a gun is the best way to determine what feels best and shoots best for you. Everyone has a different opinion about which guns are the best. It will ultimately depend on your intended use of the gun, how it feels in your hand, amount you want to spend, etc.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

OK, Glocks are great, and they have a wide variety of .45 platforms, so its hard to go wrong with one IMHO. One gun I'm liking right now is the Kahr .45. Very nice feel and an easy carry. Like the man says, try as many as you can! Good luck.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

From what i have heard, GAP ammo is pretty tough to find. I am by far an expert on this topic though.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Go fire some different guns. The .45acp is a wonderful thing, but going on other peoples opinions alone may not get you what you need. I shoot and reload .380, .38/.357, .40 S&W & .45 acp. I carry a .38 snubbie or a .40 S&W. You need to get some experience with your possible options to see what works for you. I like my XD40SC, but some find it a bit "snappy" for regular shooting. A .38 snubby (especially alloy or Ultra light frames) can be a bit of a handful if you're not used to it. A small frame/compact .45ACP isn't going to be wimpy recoiling either. 9mm is a good caliber, reasonable (light?) recoil, high capacity and cheap to practice with. It's plenty deadly on the recieving end with good SD ammo.
Note: when you go to a forum of firearm enthusiasts, don't be terribly shocked if things tend toward "bigger is better." IMHO, you need to get as much gun as you can shoot WELL. 
Glocks tend to be a "love it or hate it" gun. If you like them, go for it. I shopped them and the went with the XD. It just felt better to me, but millions of Glock owners can't all be wrong


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Your question has been asked, and answered, many, many times before.
Use the "search" function, at the right on the same line as the button which takes you to the forum. Ask for "first gun," "new shooter," "what should I buy," and other topics like that.
Read all of the answers.


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

I would say take a training course of some sort. There are many gun safety courses out there. I would say do that first and then start looking at the guns. Goodluck


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

definitely a course first. the NRA Basic Pistol or FIRST steps would be great. Many will have loaner guns to shoot or reasonable rentals.
You may be leaing one way and then change your mind totally after some experience.


----------

